# Anmeldung IIS6 - Wer bin ich ?



## Serpentiner (14. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gerade das XP Pro mit SP 1a installiert, das SP 2 
nachinstalliert - und alle Updates laufen lassen. Dann habe ich Web 
Expression mit Framework 3.0 installiert (und manches andere).

Jetzt doktor ich am IIS6 rum - installieren war ja nicht das Problem. Aber 
wer bin ich, um auf ihn zugreifen zu dürfen ? Ich habe keine Domäne, da ich 
nur einen Rechner hier besitze. Ich dachte eigentlich ich wäre ich - also 
der, der sich anmeldet bei Windows XP (Anmeldename). Da ich mir selbst 
vertraue, habe ich bei der Anmeldung kein Passwort vergeben.

Also gebe ich brav nach Aufruf von http://localhost meinen Anmeldenamen ein 
- und kein Passwort. Das Anmeldefenster korrigiert meinen Anmeldenamen in die 
Bezeichnung: 

Rechnername\Anmeldename

aber das wars. Nach 3 Versuchen kommt dann die Fehlermeldung 401.1 - also 
ich bin nicht autorisiert.
Wer kann mir helfen - entweder IIS 6 beizubringen, dass ich rein darf - oder 
mir beizubringen, wer ich bin ?

Im Voraus DANKE für die Hilfe an mir Anfängerdummie,

Dieter


----------



## TommyMo (14. März 2008)

Hi Dieter!

Ich bin zwar kein IIS-Experte, habe aber auch ab und an meine Problemchen gehabt mit dem IIS. Da hat mir die Supportseite von MS recht gute Dienste geleistet. Guck dir mal den Link an. Vielleicht hilft er dir weiter. 

Punkto Selbstfindung kann ich dir leider keine Tipps geben, ich vermute mal, das dauert bis zum letzten Atemzug an 

Gruß, 
Tom


----------



## Serpentiner (17. März 2008)

DANKE

Liest sch auf den ersten Blick ganz interessant - nur dass es bei mir etwas dauert, bis ich den englischen Text auch komplett verstanden habe ;-)


----------

